# hoax - 1.0Beta Wii?



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

Okay,So i just got in a Wii for repairs,it cannot read any discs.

So I went and checked the version and was like WTF?

It says Ver. 1.0Beta
img on post #3


----------



## Det1re (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> System Menu 1.0 -- "Launch-Day" menu shipped with early Wiis. (Does not report a version number.)



Source: http://wiibrew.org/wiki/System_Menu

Interessting. Might be a sort modified version... *guess*


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Det1re (Jul 22, 2009)

Could you test following:

- Is loading of channels much faster than in your own Wii?
- Is it lacking of news and weather channel?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

Det1re said:
			
		

> Could you test following:
> 
> - Is loading of channels much faster than in your own Wii?
> - Is it lacking of news and weather channel?



-no

-no*it has them both*


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm sure it plays retail Wii Sports, Zelda and Red Steel.


----------



## Det1re (Jul 22, 2009)

Then there is most likely some modification in there. Those 1.0 Wii's never had the news and weather channel. Also the usage of two lines for the version info is kinda odd.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> I'm sure it plays retail Wii Sports, Zelda and Red Steel.


it dosnt play ANY game


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 22, 2009)

Whatever you do, make a backup of that thing!


----------



## tw3nz0r (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you bannerbomb it?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

tw3nz0r said:
			
		

> Can you bannerbomb it?


nope

whenever i try to go into datamanagement it turns off


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 22, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Whatever you do, make a backup of that thing!


And how would he do that?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Try to get some kind of image or backup of it. A wad of the system menu would be interesting to look at. If you can't bannerbomb it, then what CAN you do with it?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Try to get some kind of image or backup of it. A wad of the system menu would be interesting to look at.


I acnnot because theres no possible way of running homebrew


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> bdr9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you're right if bannerbomb does not work and no games work (no twilight hack).


----------



## Kurisuellegarden (Jul 22, 2009)

So, bannerbomb doesn't 'work and retail games doesn't work? o-o

That really sucks. =| I don't know any other way to be able to use homebrew on it then...


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you not run any disk?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Can you not run any disk?


No discs it says in the first post


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 22, 2009)

Did you try ALL bannerbomb versions?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Did you try ALL bannerbomb versions?


I wouldn't think that another version of bannerbomb would make much of a difference if the first one turns off the wii, but who knows. We should try hard to get homebrew on this wii.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Did you try ALL bannerbomb versions?


yes i did but its kinda pointless if i cant get into data management


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Is anyone else starting to doubt this? I mean, 1.0 BETA?


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 22, 2009)

Why would you want a backup of that? Explain me that please... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I don't see any sense in there...

Anyways, looks like there's no Chance for Homebrew...you could try a ModChip, but I guess this won't help...


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 22, 2009)

Can you access Wii Shop etc?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue-K said:
			
		

> Why would you want a backup of that? Explain me that please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that we could look at it and analyze it. It's just interesting if this is a really old version of the menu.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

Update button is not there

I just ordered a new motherboard will get it in in a few days,when i get it in this ones going into the oven


----------



## nano351 (Jul 22, 2009)

you should save the nand chip and see if you can find a way to read it on your computer.


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

nano351 said:
			
		

> you should save the nand chip and see if you can find a way to read it on your computer.


Good idea


----------



## WiiPower (Jul 22, 2009)

Updating with savemii or what it's called? Does that work?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiPower said:
			
		

> Updating with savemii or what it's called? Does that work?


I wouldn't try that because then it won't be on 1.0 beta anymore. But if he has one, he should at least put it in and see what version it says in the corner.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 22, 2009)

Giving it to bushing/anyone who has NAND tools > putting it in the oven. :|


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont have it,and as soon as the new motherboard is in the old one is gone completely..I am not giving or selling ANYTHING of it

But this is kinda weard, I checked the manufacturing date and it was 12th of September 2006.. There wasnt a sysmenu completely writen then so i think that this is a screwed up beta


----------



## nano351 (Jul 22, 2009)

actually i just found an old article on a wii nand swap back before homebrew i believe.
http://wiinewz.com/forums/wii-hacking-and-...-nand-swap.html
you could probably hook the wii's nand chip up to a compatible usb flash drive then make an image of the contents.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 22, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> WiiPower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing
up to 2.0 do not display anything with savemii(frii)
and they can not do disc updates


----------



## Bninja1v (Jul 22, 2009)

Well where did you send it off to? Maybe that can solve some problems or questions.


----------



## nano351 (Jul 22, 2009)

why would you destroy all of it? Either you think you are gonna get caught if you remove the nand chip which they won't know since you are completely destroying the motherboard or you are lying,


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

>


What the fook?


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oooo nice phone http://www.mobilegazette.com/handsets/sony...k810i-combo.jpg

lol


			
				Quincy said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Analyzing your .jpg picture lol


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 22, 2009)

basically it says when the photo was taken, what camera, exposure etc.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 22, 2009)

and what use is that?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

its proof that its not edited


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> its proof that its not edited


Well if it was edited, wouldn't all of that information still be there? Why would a photo editing application remove it?


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

bdr9 said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it would show whgat editor its been trough i think


----------



## raulpica (Jul 22, 2009)

Hm, why would you destroy the motherboard?

It doesn't make any sense. Just ship it to bushing or something like that.


----------



## FenrirWolf (Jul 22, 2009)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Giving it to bushing/anyone who has NAND tools > putting it in the oven. :|



This. No reason to get rid of something like that when it can still be used by someone.


----------



## bdr9 (Jul 22, 2009)

FenrirWolf said:
			
		

> WB3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## nano351 (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok it's probably not fake (even though he could have photo shopped then displayed on a T.V. to take the picture but I doubt he'd do that). I don't see why you'd be willing to put homebrew on it to get a nand dump but not willing to take the nand chip and send it to someone who could get an unedited dump of it.


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jul 22, 2009)

Guess it's just an edited system menu resource... (remember theme stuff?) And yeah actually fake...
Quincy we didn't forget pressii...


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

WiiCrazy said:
			
		

> Guess it's just an edited system menu resource... (remember theme stuff?) And yeah actually fake...
> Quincy we didn't forget pressii...


Something like the version number is not editable by TPLs,Not sure how i could edit those(in the times of pressii  i looked into this to make an ultimate theme!


----------



## WiiCrazy (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> WiiCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All the Settings stuff are compressed html, gif, jpg, css & js... at least once marcan had uncompressed the stuff and put them on his web page... then took them down... and yes probably editable if you figure out the specific lz compression used on them.


----------



## zetetic (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Dont have it,and as soon as the new motherboard is in the old one is gone completely..I am not giving or selling ANYTHING of it



So why even post here, what did you want other than attention...

It's a Fake.


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

zetetic said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay i admit,its a fake

But now

You got me and now figure how i did this

Read: CHALLENGE

And i did not mess with the html js and shit


----------



## BillandAlisha (Jul 22, 2009)

So if it is indeed 1.0Beta then it wasn't released to the public....Am I the only one thinking the codes for this Wii isn't secure? Thus it should be nice and hackable....

Then again, I am not a coder so I have no clue what I am talking about.

Edit: You bastard.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> zetetic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Err, by just showing a photoshopped picture on your TV (as mentioned before)..?


----------



## FenrirWolf (Jul 22, 2009)

lol troll threads


----------



## Quincy (Jul 22, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Quincy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong,it IS an actual hack preformed on the Wii's files


----------



## YayMii (Jul 22, 2009)

so basically, you messed around with the theme, making it say "1.0Beta" then you failed @ hacking and now your wii doesn't work?

i call BS


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You already admitted it was faked

Nobody shows real interest, apparently.

Goodbye


----------



## k3vin369 (Jul 22, 2009)

Attention whore.


----------



## crwys (Jul 22, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> zetetic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This image suits you really well:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v631/kal...ftMiiBanner.png

You fail and Softmii fails.


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 22, 2009)

Rule 34 on 1.0 vs 4.1


----------



## snikerz (Jul 22, 2009)

beegee7730 said:
			
		

> Rule 34 on 1.0 vs 4.1


You want porn of the Wii system menu?


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 22, 2009)

The edit is quite simple... it's the same way in Linkinworm's 4.0CE video on YouTube.

By editing the update files, you can change the "System Menu" version number to anything you want.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrj57zR5W-A


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Jul 23, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> The edit is quite simple... it's the same way in Linkinworm's 4.0CE video on YouTube.
> 
> By editing the update files, you can change the "System Menu" version number to anything you want.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrj57zR5W-A



Power Cockblocker


----------



## Mark McDonut (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool Story Bro.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 23, 2009)

so.... what do I win?


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 23, 2009)

I want to learn how to do it!!!


----------



## Quincy (Jul 23, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> The edit is quite simple... it's the same way in Linkinworm's 4.0CE video on YouTube.
> 
> By editing the update files, you can change the "System Menu" version number to anything you want.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yrj57zR5W-A


Yea thats kinda right but i asked how did i do this,sorry i forgot to say how did i do it EXACTLY,what files what process ETC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess Away


----------



## truballr (Jul 23, 2009)

Just drop it man...no one cares


----------



## killplaystation (Jul 23, 2009)

Quincy said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your lack of relevance astounds me. 
I wish knee-cap cancer on you.
I hope that if you have/will have children, that they die an early and painful death


----------



## DarkLG (Jul 23, 2009)

I would guess but I have no clue what you changed how about you just tell us?


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Jul 23, 2009)

NYYYYAARRRRRUUUUU

*kaboom*

You heard that? That's the sound of this thread crashing!

Woe!

Despair!

Yet nobody will care.


----------



## Reboot (Jul 23, 2009)

Can I have my 15 minutes of wasted time back now?


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 23, 2009)

Reboot said:
			
		

> Can I have my 15 minutes of wasted time back now?


And mine too please...


----------



## 9th_Sage (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread is full of the most fail I've seen in a long time around here.  Bad form to perpetrate a hoax about something like this (even if it wasn't very hard to guess it was wrong from a logic standpoint).

Also, no one cares how you did it.  Zidane was probably right anyway.  Even if he wasn't, you doing it the hard way instead of the easy way is even more fail.


----------



## solcott (Jul 23, 2009)

snikerz said:
			
		

> beegee7730 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Delivered.





I got my animation skills working for Pixar.


----------



## Lothlorian (Jul 23, 2009)

heheh... I want to see a Fake Pick with a 1.0 Alpha Wii with Japanese guys in white lab coats inspecting the Wii. 

The First Wii heheh   Wii is born.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 23, 2009)

you wanted a larger postcount noobish much dont post crap here this isnt the edge of the forum


----------



## Dteyn (Jul 23, 2009)

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Quincy (Jul 24, 2009)

Its a simple hexedit,i edited a string in one of the app files inside sysmenu-vXXX.wad(doesnt matter what version really) zidane probably knows exactly what app and what string just like me


----------



## OSW (Jul 24, 2009)

Quincy, that was silly. Don't make a hoax outside of EOF.

Thread closed and moved to EOF.


----------

